# PLEASE Pray!



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

headed to vet please pray for my little girl not sure what is wrong THanks


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh no! Please keep us informed, we're here for you and Pooh!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

i hope she's ok!


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh no! Im sorry that you're having to head to the vet with your baby, Cindy. I am sending positive thoughts for both you, and pooh. ((Hugs)) please keep us posted


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh no. Praying that everything is ok.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh no, I hope Pooh is alright.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I hope Pooh is okay. Let us know what happens


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh no! I hope she is okay.
Sending lots of love to Pooh. :grouphug:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my! Praying for her right now!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Praying. Keep us informed.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Hope she's ok


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Praying for Little Pooh.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Waiting and praying for good news.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hoping she is ok. Praying for both of you. rayer:rayer:


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Prayers for you and Pooh! I pray all will be ok! We're here for you!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

*please keep praying*

Thank you all . Taking her back for second set of x-rays now. And bloodwork. Something wrong with her back they think . Don't understand she has not hurt herself . Worried for my baby please keep praying


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hope everything is okay!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

rayer: Praying.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh , no , keep us posted! Praying!rayer:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh Cindy, I pray she's ok...I'll be checking back to make sure! Hugs


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cindy - sending prayers. Hoping some meds and rest will help if it's her back. <3


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I hope it is nothing serious, I know you must be worried, but this is the best place for Pooh right now.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

sure hope that the Vet can find out what is the matter with little Pooh!! Keeping all of you in my Prayers.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Checking in, try to be calm, it's better for Pooh.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Pooh's mommy said:


> Thank you all . Taking her back for second set of x-rays now. And bloodwork. Something wrong with her back they think . Don't understand she has not hurt herself . Worried for my baby please keep praying


I hope she is ok and the xrays come back all clear. 

My Mom's yorkie hurt her spine by jumping off of the couch. She had to have surgery but bounced back good as new.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Just checking in to see how Pooh is doing. Gosh, Dec has been a hectic month for are babies. Keeping Pooh in my prayers.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Checking in.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

We are home and Pooh is settled in and resting. This will be a somewhat long post but i will try to just hit the high points. She is resting and in less pain. The past couple of days Pooh has not been her usual self. She would use her steps to get onto the bed but would not come down. She would cry for us to come get her. When she went down the steps to go potty, she would not come back up. So we carried her thinking we would give her a chance to get over whatever was bothering her since it started for no apparent reason and she was eating and all was ok with her eliminating. During the night she became restless and started pacing and shaking.She was disoriented and walking with a hunched back. She was distressed and in pain. If we tried to lift her she would cry out. I called the on-call vet that told me to give her Nsaid and if it eased the pain to bring her in first thing this morning. The Nsaid, i think ,took the edge off and she was able to sleep. At the vets office they did bloodwork which came back good. She does have colitis so she was checked out to make sure all was ok with her GI. Then further tests showed that she has inflammation in her back(mid). The vet said that there is no calcifications. She does have some narrowing of two vertabrae but no herniation. She will have to rest and not be allowed to jump on and off of anything. No stairs. Absolutely do not pick her up by her upper body. He thinks that the test show that the problem is in the early stages and can be treated with steroids and rest. He says that this is degenerative and that he can not fix it but she may be able to thrive and bounce back. We will just have to be extra careful with her. We should know more after he sees how she responds to the medications. Thank you all for the prayers. It means so much to me . :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Cindy. I'm so sorry but so glad that you got her in and all the testing done. Hoping the meds work on the inflammation. Maybe she did something to her back that you just didn't see and she tried to cope with it but it was too much that night. So how are you supposed to pick her up? You must need to lift her on and off things. Praying she'll improve. :grouphug: Try to rest yourself after all this. We often forget the toll it takes on us.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Susan, Thank you and the vet showed me how to lift her. I am supposed to put one hand between her front legs(thumb and pinky finger outside her legs) and the other hand under her abdomen. They said most importantly... keep her back aligned. Absolutely do not pick her up by her front end with her back legs dangling and her body hanging. She tenses up so much though that I am trying not to lift her much. She seems to be very sleepy since we got home so I am hoping she will just sleep.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I am sorry to see that little Pooh has a back problem but with the meds and plenty of rest, hopefully she will be feeling better and back to her old self again.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> I am sorry to see that little Pooh has a back problem but with the meds and plenty of rest, hopefully she will be feeling better and back to her old self again.


Thank you :wub: I'm hoping and praying that she will. Breaks my heart to see her in pain


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

The meds and plenty of rest will hopefully get her back to feeling fine again. We should all pick up our fur babies like your vet explained. It is not good to let their bodies dangle. One of my vets told me that many years ago. Wishing a speedy recovery to little Pooh.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Hoping Pooh feels much better real soon.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

lynda said:


> The meds and plenty of rest will hopefully get her back to feeling fine again. We should all pick up our fur babies like your vet explained. It is not good to let their bodies dangle. One of my vets told me that many years ago. Wishing a speedy recovery to little Pooh.


Thank you Lynda :wub: Yes, to those of you that didn't already know this, it is a great way for us all to pick up these babies and support their weight. I am glad that your vet has told you already.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

pippersmom said:


> Hoping Pooh feels much better real soon.


Thank you Kathy :wub: She has mostly slept since i got her home. Not sure if it is the medicine or the stress. Either way, She seems to be resting.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so glad she is resting and feeling better. I gave my DH the picking up instructions you shared. Big hug for Pooh!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

sherry said:


> I'm so glad she is resting and feeling better. I gave my DH the picking up instructions you shared. Big hug for Pooh!


Thank you Sherry :wub: Big hugs


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Great news! I'm so happy to hear that Pooh is resting comfortably & hopefully will recover. I think I've posted on here before that my Roxy had joint & later degenerative issues with that. When she was a young dog, she loved to jump up and jump down, she was always so hyper and active. Looking back, I always felt I probably should have kept her from jumping off the sofa when I could. And the Vet also said little dogs should be watched when possible & not to encourage jumping off sofas, etc. So, of course, I'm big on this now and always help Maggie down when she is on sofa with us and now she waits for us to help her. I don't know if that's the answer, but it's just a precautionary thing I do.

I do hope & pray that Miss Pooh will heal with rest and time and not have any issues!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm sure that with rest and the meds Pooh will be fine. I had a Yorkie that had hip dysplasia. We never knew as he showed no signs at all until he was a senior. By that time our vets didn't recommend surgery since he was old. I always picked him up the way you described. That is actually how we found out that he had hip dysplasia. If his back end wasn't supported he'd yelp. 
I'll keep Pooh in my prayers!


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Aww..poor little pooh. I hope that rest and meds will have her on the road to a speedy recovery.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I really hope rest and the meds will get her feeling herself again.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Hoping your baby is feeling better~sending good thoughts and prayers...xo


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Poor Pooh  It sounds like she'll bounce back, hopefully soon. The meds always helped Lexie thru the tough days. I've always picked mine up like you describe, but when they're in pain, as little as possible. How old I'd she? We found that low level laser and gentle massage helped quite a lot, along with some natural supplements. Praying you all have a restful night.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Trisha said:


> Great news! I'm so happy to hear that Pooh is resting comfortably & hopefully will recover. I think I've posted on here before that my Roxy had joint & later degenerative issues with that. When she was a young dog, she loved to jump up and jump down, she was always so hyper and active. Looking back, I always felt I probably should have kept her from jumping off the sofa when I could. And the Vet also said little dogs should be watched when possible & not to encourage jumping off sofas, etc. So, of course, I'm big on this now and always help Maggie down when she is on sofa with us and now she waits for us to help her. I don't know if that's the answer, but it's just a precautionary thing I do.
> 
> I do hope & pray that Miss Pooh will heal with rest and time and not have any issues!


Trisha, Thank you :wub: How old was your Roxy when she started having problems? What did she have and how was she treated? I did try to keep Pooh from jumping off of things (bed,sofa) but hindsight is 20/20 and i did not always do it. Now, I will be more diligent. The vet says that they are creatures of habit and that Pooh listens very well and that I can train her when she gets better to wait to be put on things and then wait for me to put her down. I am glad that you always help Maggie down and she waits for you :wub:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Furbabies mom said:


> I'm sure that with rest and the meds Pooh will be fine. I had a Yorkie that had hip dysplasia. We never knew as he showed no signs at all until he was a senior. By that time our vets didn't recommend surgery since he was old. I always picked him up the way you described. That is actually how we found out that he had hip dysplasia. If his back end wasn't supported he'd yelp.
> I'll keep Pooh in my prayers!


Deborah, Thanks for the continued prayers. :wub: That is how we knew that Pooh was in pain. When we lifted her and did not support her weight she would yelp. Broke my heart the way she looked at me, I would never hurt her but I did not know if she understood.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

littlefluffbabies said:


> Aww..poor little pooh. I hope that rest and meds will have her on the road to a speedy recovery.


Amanda, Thank you :wub: Yes, I think will help her.


wkomorow said:


> I really hope rest and the meds will get her feeling herself again.


Walter, Thank you, :wub: I hope that the meds are helping. I really think that they are. She is really resting now. Before, she was having muscle spasms and would not lay down very long before she was up and pacing.


maddysmom said:


> Hoping your baby is feeling better~sending good thoughts and prayers...xo


Joanne, Thank you :wub: She is resting better  Keep the prayers coming.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Hoping for a complete recovery. Hugs.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

lydiatug said:


> Poor Pooh  It sounds like she'll bounce back, hopefully soon. The meds always helped Lexie thru the tough days. I've always picked mine up like you describe, but when they're in pain, as little as possible. How old I'd she? We found that low level laser and gentle massage helped quite a lot, along with some natural supplements. Praying you all have a restful night.


Lydia, Thank you :wub: We had a good night. She is resting good. Pooh is 7 yrs and 8 months. I always thought she would be alot older before she started having back problems. At least, I hoped that. It just seem to bother her all of a sudden. The vet said that what she sees is not injury related but bad breeding(Sigh... the kind of things that I did not know before finding SM)  She also has a luxating patella(her right back knee) that showed up yesterday on the tests. I was unaware that she had one. But, there was no arthritis in the area. Thank God. I am glad that you knew how to pick yours up already. Yes, I am trying not to pick her up alot. But , when I sit down somewhere I pick her up and lie her beside me to rest and she will stay still as long as I am with her.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Chardy said:


> Hoping for a complete recovery. Hugs.


Carol, Thank you :wub: I hope so.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Is she feeling any better today?

Lexie was probably 9 when she started having problems, hers was injury related from when she was a puppy and tried to dig under our gate to come find me  Nothing showed up on early x-rays, but she had 2 fused vertibrae that showed up later. I'll pm you my e-mail if you'd like more info. 

I also found she liked to lay on something flat & stable rather than fluffy, like a more solid couch or floor with her back up against the arm or wall. If she was in a lot of pain she would put herself in a safe area a not want to be bothered. Luckily that wasn't too often, we kept her pretty comfortable.



Pooh's mommy said:


> Lydia, Thank you :wub: We had a good night. She is resting good. Pooh is 7 yrs and 8 months. I always thought she would be alot older before she started having back problems. At least, I hoped that. It just seem to bother her all of a sudden. The vet said that what she sees is not injury related but bad breeding(Sigh... the kind of things that I did not know before finding SM)  She also has a luxating patella(her right back knee) that showed up yesterday on the tests. I was unaware that she had one. But, there was no arthritis in the area. Thank God. I am glad that you knew how to pick yours up already. Yes, I am trying not to pick her up alot. But , when I sit down somewhere I pick her up and lie her beside me to rest and she will stay still as long as I am with her.


----------



## jody10 (Aug 23, 2014)

Sending prayers your way I hate when our babies are sick. I can't even handle seeing my dog itch and I worry about him!! Hope your baby feels better soon.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Your poor baby...praying she will feel better soon.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hoping she's a little better every day. So frightening. You just don't want them to hurt. :wub: We never taught Tyler to jump up on or off any furniture or do stairs because of this website. We worried about LP down the road and he's totally used to us putting him on and off the sofa, bed, etc. I've got this wild boy Pippin, our AMAR foster and my gosh how he jumps..and while doing zoomies. Our couches are in a u shape and he jumps on the chair, sofa loveseat and off in his pattern of running. Scares the heck out of me. :w00t::w00t: But you can't really stop them when they have the zoomies!!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

jody10 said:


> Sending prayers your way I hate when our babies are sick. I can't even handle seeing my dog itch and I worry about him!! Hope your baby feels better soon.


 Thank you :wub: 


donnad said:


> Your poor baby...praying she will feel better soon.


Donna, Thank you :wub: She is resting good. That is what the vet said she needs most


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Snowbody said:


> Hoping she's a little better every day. So frightening. You just don't want them to hurt. :wub: We never taught Tyler to jump up on or off any furniture or do stairs because of this website. We worried about LP down the road and he's totally used to us putting him on and off the sofa, bed, etc. I've got this wild boy Pippin, our AMAR foster and my gosh how he jumps..and while doing zoomies. Our couches are in a u shape and he jumps on the chair, sofa loveseat and off in his pattern of running. Scares the heck out of me. :w00t::w00t: But you can't really stop them when they have the zoomies!!


Susan, Thank you :wub: Yes, it is scary. I am so glad that Tyler does not jump off the furniture or do stairs. This website has taught me alot of stuff too, I just wish that i would have found it all out sooner  I bet that Pippin does scare you since you are not used to all that with Tyler. There are so many things that I am starting to look differently at now. :blush: We will take it one day at a time here and make some changes. :wub:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Cindy, I hope Pooh is feeling better today.
It sure is hard to keep them quiet when they are so young and so full of energy.

My first Maltese, Molly, also had disc issues. We discovered it when she was around 5. She had a disc that caused her trouble, once or twice a year, and we would handle it with rest and prednisone and she would get better.

When she got older, she developed degenerative disc disease. Our vet recommended a supplement - Vetri Science Vetri Disc - which is supposed to help support the tissues around the spine. It seemed to really help her. I wish that I had known about it when she was younger and had started giving it to her earlier.

Here is a link in case you want to ask your vet about it:
Vetri-Science Vetri-Disc Dog Supplement

I hope that Pooh continues to improve quickly . I know how hard it is to see them in pain. I am sure that with the medicine and the rest she will be back to herself very soon. Sending good thoughts for little Pooh! :grouphug:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Amber and Sasha and Bitsy all has weird issues with their backs, Amber actually drug her hind quarters like she was paralyzed. It turned out to be slipped disks, her discs are degenerating ,narrowing. The vet used an adjuster on her back,it was like a pogo stick almost. They had to do it a couple times in one week, then one more the next plus steroids..
When they did it, it made the most horrible snap sound but it helped a little more each time..It was a chiropractic tool used on humans but it worked on fluffs too.. Give Pooh our love!
article on Chiropractic Manipulation for Animals

Chiropractic


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Many holistic vets do both chiropractic and acupuncture, My friend's shih tzu was in so much pain that her regular vet referred her to my holistic to see if anything more could be done. After a couple of months of acupuncture and essential fatty acids supplements he is doing great. She keeps him on the supplements but only needs the acupuncture if he overdoes it.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Kathleen said:


> Cindy, I hope Pooh is feeling better today.
> It sure is hard to keep them quiet when they are so young and so full of energy.
> 
> My first Maltese, Molly, also had disc issues. We discovered it when she was around 5. She had a disc that caused her trouble, once or twice a year, and we would handle it with rest and prednisone and she would get better.
> ...


Kathleen, Thank you :wub: I checked out the link and the supplement looks very encouraging. The comments and review section shows that many have had good results. At Pooh's visit I asked about supplements and the vet said, "Let's get her out of pain first" so I will definitely bring this back up when she finishes her meds that she is on. The vet said that the course of action at this point is medication, rest and limited activity.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

michellerobison said:


> Amber and Sasha and Bitsy all has weird issues with their backs, Amber actually drug her hind quarters like she was paralyzed. It turned out to be slipped disks, her discs are degenerating ,narrowing. The vet used an adjuster on her back,it was like a pogo stick almost. They had to do it a couple times in one week, then one more the next plus steroids..
> When they did it, it made the most horrible snap sound but it helped a little more each time..It was a chiropractic tool used on humans but it worked on fluffs too.. Give Pooh our love!
> article on Chiropractic Manipulation for Animals
> 
> Chiropractic


Michelle, Thank you :wub: I will take a picture of this adjuster and show my vet at our next visit. My vet said that she hopes that once we get the inflammation down that Pooh will be ok. Then we will have to limit her activity and try to keep her from aggravating it in the future. If the medications show improvement then this could be something that can be controlled with limited activity, and medications when she over does it. I certainly hope so. She said that as she ages she may develop more problems  Pooh sends her love :wub:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

maggieh said:


> Many holistic vets do both chiropractic and acupuncture, My friend's shih tzu was in so much pain that her regular vet referred her to my holistic to see if anything more could be done. After a couple of months of acupuncture and essential fatty acids supplements he is doing great. She keeps him on the supplements but only needs the acupuncture if he overdoes it.


Maggie, Thank You :wub: I'm not sure that we have any holistic vets in the area. One of those things- that if you have never needed one you just have never checked. I will ask my vet. I am gonna ask further about supplements when Pooh finishes this course of meds and see what options we have for the future. The vet said we will be able to tell how Pooh is improving when we start decreasing the meds. rayer: Praying this works.


----------



## PrinceMickey (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi Cindy,

We live in the Atlanta area as well so wishing you well. I am not writing to alarm you, but to give some advice to consider. Our Mickey acted the same way before we found out that he had cancer in his spine. We did blood tests and xray and didn't find anything out of the norm. He became a little better, but his tail was still always down.

It was until after we took him to UGA VTH for an MRI and ultrasound that tumors were found. Again, I'm not trying to scare you, but wanted you to consider further testing if she doesn't get better/return to normal soon.

I'm glad to see she is doing better so I hope she has a quick recovery. If you have any questions, please feel free to PM me.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Cindy, I'll keep Pooh in my prayers, I sure hope she's doing better, poor baby:wub: hugs to you


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Cindy, I am sorry I didn't respond to this thread earlier. 

It sounds as though Pooh is feeling better. Poor baby. And, mommy, too. It is so hard when they are in pain and we are not sure exactly where ... or why.

Now, I have learned something new about how we should correctly pick up our fluff babies. So, thank you for sharing that important information.

I hope Pooh continues to feel better. :wub: You are a wonderful Mommy to her.:tender:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I hope Pooh feels better soon. Don't freak out when they use it, it sounds loud,it's not as bad as you think.. I sure hoe it helps...

Amber was on steroids for a short time and now takes glucosamin and condroitin...


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I hope Pooh is feeling better.


----------

